
Worn Out EMMC Chips Are Crippling Older Teslas - slowhand09
https://hackaday.com/2019/10/17/worn-out-emmc-chips-are-crippling-older-teslas/
======
jacquesm
That's clearly a manufacturing defect, warranty expired or not. You should be
able to expect a car to function for many years beyond the warranty, to have a
time-bomb like this on board is reason for a manufacturers recall and free
fix, no way that owners of the cars should foot the bill for this.

